# 2011 Cascade (usa)



## Joshisgood (22/1/12)

Hey guys jus wondering if anyone has used 2011 cascade usa (7.9%aa from memory)yet? If so how was it?
Cheers


----------



## Joshisgood (24/1/12)

AnyOne?


----------



## Ross (24/1/12)

Yes - Lovely as usual


----------



## neonmeate (24/1/12)

i made a dark star hophead clone with it, it was lovely


----------



## Nick JD (24/1/12)

How's the Amarillo?


----------



## levin_ae92 (28/1/12)

Made an american brown with 2011 cascade yesterday, will report back


----------



## Joshisgood (28/1/12)

levin_ae92 said:


> Made an american brown with 2011 cascade yesterday, will report back


Sounds good, hopefully mine will arrive soon so I can try a snpa clone.


----------

